# Caster écran iPhone



## Paillou (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je recherche une application officiel et gratuite pour caster l’ecran de mon téléphone sur ma TV via la chrome cast. (iPhone 7)
Merci d’avance


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

Si je ne dis pas de bêtise ce n'est pas possible.

Ce sont les applications qui transmettent sur des chromecasts et pas le téléphone.

Il te faudrait une appleTV


----------



## Igrekoa2n (12 Janvier 2020)

Ou utiliser Google Chrome je crois. Mais vous aurez accès uniquement à l'affichage de votre navigateur mais pas de votre téléphone.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Janvier 2020)

J'utilise WebCast qui contient bien évidemment un peu de pubs en mode gratuit mais marche très bien, il y a aussi Google Home mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé 
le lien pour WebCast


----------



## Paillou (12 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J’ai essayé WebCast très bonne application, je valide ! J’avais trouvé MomoCast pour les vidéos mais la tienne est plus complète et 
pratique, avec le lien c’est parfait ! Je t’en remercie.

Via Google chrome, ça doit marche que sur pc. J’ai pas réussi sur iPhone.


----------



## hercut (12 Janvier 2020)

Je n'aurais pas parié sur une application capable de ca


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Je n'aurais pas parié sur une application capable de ca


Oui, avec l'évolution des Smart TV qui maintenant embarquent la technologie Miracast sans compter les dongles chromecast qui pullulent sur les sites de vente en ligne, ces applis ont de beaux jours devant eux.....


----------



## hercut (12 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Oui, avec l'évolution des Smart TV qui maintenant embarquent la technologie Miracast sans compter les dongles chromecast qui pullulent sur les sites de vente en ligne, ces applis ont de beaux jours devant eux.....


C'était plutôt vis à vis de google et apple


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> C'était plutôt vis à vis de google et apple



Oui je l'avais aussi compris dans ce sens


----------

